# What cichlids can I add with my severum?



## redsev (Oct 10, 2012)

Hello everyone, and thanks for reading.

I have a 125 gallon tank that is almost completely stocked. I would just like to add a few cichlids to finish the tank. The tank is more than a year old and is filtered by 2 large canisters. In the tank are schools of rainbows, denison barbs and angelicus loaches, plus golden wonder killis, peacock eels, a green phantom pleco and a red severum.

What kind of options do I have?


----------



## Mr.Dempsey (Jan 4, 2012)

More severums!


----------



## thanemesis (Jul 21, 2012)

i have a green terror with my severum and a rope eel in 20g long tank .. my terrors are soon to be in my new 75g tank


----------



## Jake Levi (Mar 2, 2009)

I have kept Severums and Angels together for years, literally, last ones about 4-5 years, 4 Severums and 4 Angels, each about 4-5" body size, the Angels got moved because they kept spawning and I wanted the fry.

I like them with Plecos, Bristlenose are my favorites. One pair of the Severums spawned also. Now I am looking for the Red Spotted Turquoise Severums, and will most likely be adding several Turquoise Severums and some Gold Severums to the menage.

Once I get a real handle on my water control and have a RO filter I will add a few Siscus, but for this winter I will be growing out some Seveums and Angels.


----------



## BIG_B (Aug 9, 2012)

Geophegas (earth eater) species maby


----------



## redsev (Oct 10, 2012)

thank you for the suggestions. I had a large angelfish with it, but one day it turned up beaten to death. The fish store has some large red sevs, about the size of mine. Mine has pointed fins so I assume it's a male? I don't know that I want them to breed, so can I keep 2 males?

I thought about geos too. Also firemouths, festivums and blue acaras.


----------



## jeaninel (Nov 1, 2009)

I have a Firemouth with my severums and they do fine together. Depends on the fish though. I have another Firemouth in a different tank and he's a bit more aggressive. Not sure how they would do with the loaches.


----------

